# Rash guard - Philippines flag, is there one on the market?



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys, Im looking for a rash guard with a Philippines or British flag, can you recommend me any please?

Im going to take up BJJ again.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I know that jaco have done some mma gear, not sure bout the rashguards tho.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah they have a short sleeved one but only out for a long sleeve.

The staph thing really scares me haha so just trying to reduce the possibility of getting anything related to skin problems.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Could just use transfer paper and do it yourself on a plain rash guard? Either that or buy a flag to stitch onto the arm or something perhaps?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Either that or buy a flag to stitch onto the arm or something perhaps?


That sounds decent enough.

will do that come to thnk of it, ta.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Right, with the suggestion of Kempo, can any of you recommend a non branded rash guard please?

Black or red only please.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

You could probably find some on ebay but will try and find some from an online store now for you.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but just found four possible choices for you, wasn't sure if you wanted long or short sleeve so shall post the links here.

MMA Rash Guard Red Full Sleeve [] - Â£24.99 : KeyFitness.co.uk, Boxing, Exercise, and Massage Equipment

mma rash guard, Sporting Goods, mma gloves, mma t shirt items at low prices on eBay.co.uk

MMA Rash Guard - Martial Arts Goods

MMA Rash Guard Black Full Sleeve, [] - Â£24.99 : KeyFitness.co.uk, Boxing, Exercise, and Massage Equipment

Check out this site aswell for the flags if you are looking to get one.

Badges & Display Items - Eskrima/Escrima/Kali/Arnis UK - Filipino Martial Arts Training Equipment

Hope that helps


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Kempo, thanks for that fellah.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

No worries dude  Always try to help.


----------

